# Dread head



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh it's looking awesome! i'm still on the fence about doing poof, but this is making me once again lean ... how's mochi's tail coming along?

i've taken temperance's coat down too (she's 11 months) and this last bath and groom yesterday i feel a different texture ... it's more coarse feeling and thick, like wool. still soft, but not feeling like cottony fluff. 

oh now i wish i hadn't spent an hour yesterday drying and brushing her topknot!!! hehehe


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

It's really starting to take shape looking good. I wanted to do this too with one of my puppies she will 1 in a few days and I swear it could be corded in a week if I did not brush it twice a day I have never trimmed it except around her eyes so she can see but oh the mats she gets over night. 
I think she is going to have a great curly dense coat too just like her dad I love it but coat change is a nightmare.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

faerie said:


> oh now i wish i hadn't spent an hour yesterday drying and brushing her topknot!!! hehehe


LOL...it does take some resistance on your part. i think once i got past the first 2 weeks of no brushing i was quite glad to just let it go.

pudlemom, i have to say the first 2-3 months took lots of daily grooming even tho i'm not brushing. after the hair starts to mat up, daily separation of the mats is needed. now i only do it about once a week to make sure things don't get too intertwined.

anyway, here are some other pics i took of her royal highness


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

She is a beauty!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm wanting a partial cording adventure on temperance's topknot which is why i haven't begun the process. I'd like to keep some of her tk poofy and not quite as corded as say foxxy. on flickr there is mulligan and she has a few lovely maintained cords and a lot of fluff. 
how's mochi doing with that ... does it appera to be mostly cords or are there still areas with soft fluff? 
i've strongly considered putting well placed bands on her to cord and then brushing the rest. 
oh and letting her tail just go for it on it's own. 

am i crazy? yes, but that's beside the point. heh.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i believe mulligan's entire topknot is pretty corded. the cords are quite thick though. I think the fluffiness comes from her ears which were left long and brushed out.

mochi's topknot is pretty much mostly corded near the base and the middle of the cord. it looks fluffy because the tops of the cords have not matted yet. plus the hair right about her eyes don't really mat either. i am not cording her ears at all. i will keep her ears very short (they are a bit too long for my liking at the moment).

her tail is napping up at the moment, but no flocks as of yet. i think the flocks will start to settle in another month or so!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am thinking if i do go this route to leave ears long and fluffy. 
thanks so very much for posting mochi's progress, i do love looking forward to these updates.


----------

